# Disgusting video of American Solider killing a puppy.



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html

Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.

Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats cold man how could that prick do that


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

if i was there i probably woulda shot the guy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope he gets killed.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that is one guy i hope gets killed. just for that.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

absolutely disgusting.



mike123 said:


> if i was there i probably woulda shot the guy


no you wouldn't have.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

hyphen said:


> if i was there i probably woulda shot the guy


no you wouldn't have.
[/quote]
yeah you're right


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mike123 said:


> if i was there i probably woulda shot the guy


no you wouldn't have.
[/quote]
yeah you're right
[/quote]


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

maybe not killed but he deffinately deserves a good ass kicking and a little stay in the icu.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that's pretty tame considering its a war zone.

I would think those guys are very hard up for any form of entertainment.

its not like there dealing with civilized people every day.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> that's pretty tame considering its a war zone.
> 
> I would think those guys are very hard up for any form of entertainment.
> 
> its not like there dealing with civilized people every day.


Yes. Blame the people that the American soldiers are "dealing with".

I'm willing to wager that American soldiers do far worse things than that to more than just animals... It's just that doesn't get caught on video. (Not as much, anyway.)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats just fucked........... no excuses and i love how his buddy uses his name at the end of the video......... guess who is gonna get busted when someone important sees the video


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

maknwar said:


> that's pretty tame considering its a war zone.
> 
> I would think those guys are very hard up for any form of entertainment.
> 
> its not like there dealing with civilized people every day.


That's not tame, it was messed up. For entertainment we had scorpions and camel spiders fight to the death, but we never threw puppies in wadis for a form of entertainment. I'd rather throw one of those uncivilized people into a wadi than even watch somebody do that to a puppy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

Why? Because he's in the military? Or because someone who commits a violent act of animal cruelty should not be punished in a severe way?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

Why? Because he's in the military? Or because someone who commits a violent act of animal cruelty should not be punished in a severe way?
[/quote]

I didnt say he shouldn't get punished because he is in the military. If I were his squad leader I probably would have given him at least a company grade article 15 or maybe a broken nose. But the guy should die? Dumb.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> that's pretty tame considering its a war zone.
> 
> I would think those guys are very hard up for any form of entertainment.
> 
> its not like there dealing with civilized people every day.


Yea your right. They need some entertainment. I hope they all get to do what they feel like, ignoring the fact its wrong.

Here or in war, wrong is wrong.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

The military does some strange things to you, the guy is an ahole however the situation over there does not really lend itself well to good decision making.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I hope he gets killed.


*You should get thrown off a cliff.*

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.

[/quote]

Did you not just do the same?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.

[/quote]

Did you not just do the same?
[/quote]

Yeah I contradicted myself. I dont wish that upon you, but I'm just saying the guy did something terrible, but still didnt deserve what you said.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

***********



TheWayThingsR said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

**comment removed** No point in tryn to talk thru ur thick head.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.

[/quote]

Did you not just do the same?
[/quote]

Yeah I contradicted myself. I dont wish that upon you, but I'm just saying the guy did something terrible, but still didnt deserve what you said.
[/quote]

Screw the guy, I dont want that guy to live next to me.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I hope this dude's general or captin or watever finds out somehow about this and takes appropriate action, but i doubt it.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

I often see u take sides with military whenever posts come up.

But this is retarded, i cant believe you have any sympothy for this scum bag.

and then saying to someone they should be thrown off a cliff when they feel remorse for wat this dirt bag just did? 
U are no BETTER than that guy in the video.

I knew while i was making the other thread, that if this thread already existed or after i made mine, u were gonna post some bs up like you always do whenver something pertaining the military comes up.
[/quote]

Did you even happen to read my other posts before bull rushing me because I'm in the military? I said it's not a military thing. He would have been punished if he were in my platoon. Sure I have a soft spot for service members, but I in no way condone what he did.

I would have said the same if it was a crack head throwing a dog in a sewer and somebody said he should be killed.

Calm down boy.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i blame the recruiter who got that soldier to enlist. There are some people who definately do not belong in the military. Sad to say, worse has been done, than what that idiot did to the animal. Hopefully he will get punished for it, along with the soldier who taped it. "dont f*ck with the wild-life"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

I often see u take sides with military whenever posts come up.

But this is retarded, i cant believe you have any sympothy for this scum bag.

and then saying to someone they should be thrown off a cliff when they feel remorse for wat this dirt bag just did? 
U are no BETTER than that guy in the video.

I knew while i was making the other thread, that if this thread already existed or after i made mine, u were gonna post some bs up like you always do whenver something pertaining the military comes up.
[/quote]

Did you even happen to read my other posts before bull rushing me because I'm in the military? I said it's not a military thing. He would have been punished if he were in my platoon. Sure I have a soft spot for service members, but I in no way condone what he did.

I would have said the same if it was a crack head throwing a dog in a sewer and somebody said he should be killed.

Calm down boy.
[/quote]

From ur past posts, i totally believe u.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I would have said the same if it was a crack head throwing a dog in a sewer and somebody said he should be killed.


Riiiiiiight...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok...maybe he shouldnt die...but he deserves to have his skin stripped from his body by a pack of rabid iraqi street dogs. then after that doused in gasoline and set fire to, or maybe run over by a car...but without killing him.

the guy is a piece of sh*t. he is the one guy that i hope will be on the receiving end of some haji's gun or bomb (as long as no other soldiers are injured in the same action). people like this belong in mental hospitals, not representing their country abroad.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I hope someone curbs him on a landmine! or better yet make a oreo out his head(2 landmines and his head in between) that would be fun to watch, o then let all the starving dogs feed on him. Punk!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I wonder how many tours of combat duty he's been on and whether he would have done that when he was first enlisted?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

If that was real that m**********r does deserve to die. Thats the US military for ya.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

sad very sad


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shanker said:


> I wonder how many tours of combat duty he's been on and whether he would have done that when he was first enlisted?


So because he ENLISTED in a VOLUNTEER FORCE in a country with the largest and most powerful standing military in the world and was subsequently sent to fight in a far away land - for a long time - he is forgiven?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wish i could unwatch that... i have much respect for our military and the people in it, but that's just horrible. i have to ask, don't other members of our military get emarrassed or pissed off when they see things like that? i mean, we're constantly hearing about the f*ck ups over there because that's what the media likes to focus on, but when people do dumb sh*t like that and post it on the internet, it just makes people (especially the rest of the world) think that our soldiers are just a bunch of psychopaths out running and gunning in the middle east.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If karma works the way i hope it does that guy is coming home without his limbs or at the very least his face melted by an IED!

Saying that if you read a book called sniper 1, the guys tells storys about street kids torturing dogs for fun, life as a dog must be misrable over in that dusty hell hole!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok some one tell me how the puppy dies..? i don't have high speed so i am saving myself from even watching it.." how does the puppy die"?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

cue, the asshole chucks the poor thing as far as he could.

Sad thing is there are a few videos online of our guys killing dogs for fun over there. I'm not gonna post them, because I'm ashamed of how some of them act. They say they're strays, but in the one video, they kill the dog right in front of its owner. The guy is almost crying, and they say something like "it was coming after us". They shot it across a f*cking field, and the dog wasn't doing sh*t. They kill the dogs for sport.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Mattones said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]
You would NEVER see a british soldier doing this to a dog

Our military has something called class
Our guys keep the peace and kill the badguys!

Thats the reason our forces are respected and welcomed the world over, including iraq


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]
i agree.

what that guy did was wrong. poor dog.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]
You would NEVER see a british soldier doing this to a dog

Our military has something called class
Our guys keep the peace and kill the badguys!

Thats the reason our forces are respected and welcomed the world over, including iraq
[/quote]

on the contrary. there is a video out there of some of your classy brittish soldiers beating up some unarmed children, because rocks were being thrown. No military is perfect. cheers?

however i do think its funny the way your guys conduct riot control. pretty sweet......STOP! STOP! STOP!.......PETROL BOMBAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

**i hate the war** point blank....! its rong and i still cant understand how its not called murder if your killing for america but if your in america and kill someone your MUD...that still dont make since...when god said thats how the world is going to end i dont think he was rong at all( look at the world now)...!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sKuz said:


> Thats the reason our forces are respected and welcomed the world over, including iraq


im not so sure anyone was welcomed in Iraq.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

***********by the end of the day this topic well turn into fight club****


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

sKuz said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]
You would NEVER see a british soldier doing this to a dog

Our military has something called class
Our guys keep the peace and kill the badguys!

Thats the reason our forces are respected and welcomed the world over, including iraq
[/quote]

on the contrary. there is a video out there of some of your classy brittish soldiers beating up some unarmed children, because rocks were being thrown. No military is perfect. cheers?
[/quote]
Thats a perfect example of what to do, the little shits were throwing rocks at them so they gave them a kicking they wont forget in a while and sent them back to their mothers.
Was that puppy throwing rocks at your guy?
Take notes


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nah, it was a tad worse than a little kicking, it was more like 3 grown men beating the crap out of a helpless unarmed kid.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

There is a guy not 30 minutes away from me that had a dog that was in such poor shape that the owner actually went to jail. He didnt take care of the dog, and the dog had matted hair, and all kinds of things wrong with him. The guy had a mental issue, which the courts understood. He got off easy. My point? I dont really care where or who it is, I dont think that kind of behavior is appropriate. I said the same thing when I found out the local guy mistreated his dog.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]
You would NEVER see a british soldier doing this to a dog

Our military has something called class
Our guys keep the peace and kill the badguys!

Thats the reason our forces are respected and welcomed the world over, including iraq
[/quote]

on the contrary. there is a video out there of some of your classy brittish soldiers beating up some unarmed children, because rocks were being thrown. No military is perfect. cheers?
[/quote]
Thats a perfect example of what to do, the little shits were throwing rocks at them so they gave them a kicking they wont forget in a while and sent them back to their mothers.
Was that puppy throwing rocks at your guy?
Take notes
[/quote]

her majesty would be proud. all right boys. fade to black......aaaand......ROLL CREDITS!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nick G said:


> nah, it was a tad worse than a little kicking, it was more like 3 grown men beating the crap out of a helpless unarmed kid.


They ended up running away bruised and regretting throwing rocks!
No real harm done, it wasnt cruelty for fun

The thing that made it look bad was this complete wanker commentating on the whole thing


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.

Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got a video of that devon..?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

sKuz said:


> its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.
> 
> Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


Its certainly true that no-one is perfect!

Norway has an army?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cueball said:


> got a video of that devon..?







The goof commentating makes me embarrased to be a brit lol


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.

Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.

Being in a war, seeing death constantly has adverse effects on your brain. This is just a poor example of what can happen to you when you become so desensitized to death. Be happy it was just a STUPID STRAY DOG THAT NOBODY WILL MISS, and not a freaking civilian or something.

Once again, should get punished, but DEATH????

Never thought i'd see the day AMERICAN CITIZENS WISH DEATH UPON THEIR OWN SOLDIERS. This country really is going down the shitter.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

going ''haha i think your country has gone down the shitty along time ago"you just noticed that?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Doesnt matter if it was a US soldier or YOU. If you had done it, F*** you too.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> Be happy it was just a STUPID STRAY DOG THAT NOBODY WILL MISS, and not a freaking civilian or something.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


I don't care if he's a soldier or not. At the very least he deserves to get kicked in the sack.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Umm guys I don't think that was real. Nonetheless I dunno why they would joke like that.

i was trying to check out the animal to see if it had any movement.

And the sound track seemed applied a bit after.

or it may have been a real dog that was already dead


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

good point 94!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My day just turned bad. I do not know how someone could do that. I wonder if people would find it amusing if he was thrown off a cliff?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

doesn't matter if it's a soldier or not. he's a sick f*cking human being to do that to a puppy. You really have no heart if you can hurt something like that.

even the kids were throwing rocks at the guys. By the way they weren't beating them that badly, kids probably need a good ass kicking.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> got a video of that devon..?







The goof commentating makes me embarrased to be a brit lol
[/quote]

those kids got what was coming to them

but what the hell was wrong with the guy talking lol his talking was FAR worse then the puppy vid


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.
> 
> Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


Its certainly true that no-one is perfect!
*
Norway has an army?*
[/quote]

yes, we had something of a dog situation a couple of years back in Kosovo, were soldiers would shoot dogs ( stray and unwanted dogs ). this was common knowledge in the army and every other country down there would do these kinds of favours to the people, strays being a big problem down there. now when the media got a hold of it they went nuts and the world ( specially the Americans) went ballistic. ill see if i can find the vids.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


What are you doing for your country? I don't know about you but I honestly find the death of a dog worse than a human in the aspect of a human can fight back, all a dog can do is sit and take whatever's coming. I am ashamed that he did that, and if somehow they find out he did that I fully support military action against him.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

couldnt find any, but they did make this one though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Well you know how it is...

If the US is doing it... well, there is a good reason - but if another country is doing it... SHAME ON THEM...

its the american way... ultimate hypocracy


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think we are getting off track with this.
i think everyone is mad because a guy threw a puppy off of a cliff.
(assuming it was real)
this isnt an american/non american thing, nor is it a soldier/non soldier thing.
the guy could been working at dairy queen in australia, i dont think it would make me want to kick him in the head any less.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> i think we are getting off track with this.
> i think everyone is mad because a guy threw a puppy off of a cliff.
> (assuming it was real)
> this isnt an american/non american thing, nor is it a soldier/non soldier thing.
> the guy could been working at dairy queen in australia, i dont think it would make me want to kick him in the head any less.


My point is to the people saying "its just a dog" or "imagine what those pooooor soldiers have to deal with"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.
> 
> Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


Its certainly true that no-one is perfect!
*
Norway has an army?*
[/quote]

yes, we had something of a dog situation a couple of years back in Kosovo, were soldiers would shoot dogs ( stray and unwanted dogs ). this was common knowledge in the army and every other country down there would do these kinds of favours to the people, strays being a big problem down there. now when the media got a hold of it they went nuts and the world ( specially the Americans) went ballistic. ill see if i can find the vids.
[/quote]
Was just kidding, i know some of the scandanavian countrys have some of the best special forces in the world


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

did anyone see the vids of the cows being rammed by forklifts in a slaughterhouse... 
i didnt watch it cause it looked real fcuked up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> did anyone see the vids of the cows being rammed by forklifts in a slaughterhouse...
> i didnt watch it cause it looked real fcuked up.


that was down here... in cali...

actually less than 10 mins from me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.
> 
> Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


Its certainly true that no-one is perfect!
*
Norway has an army?*
[/quote]

yes, we had something of a dog situation a couple of years back in Kosovo, were soldiers would shoot dogs ( stray and unwanted dogs ). this was common knowledge in the army and every other country down there would do these kinds of favours to the people, strays being a big problem down there. now when the media got a hold of it they went nuts and the world ( specially the Americans) went ballistic. ill see if i can find the vids.
[/quote]
Was just kidding, i know some of the scandanavian countrys have some of the best special forces in the world
[/quote]

i know u were. but the guys in kosovo and afganistan now have about 1 year of training before they ship off. just boys really. the FSK on the other hand, thats a different story.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think we are getting off track with this.
> i think everyone is mad because a guy threw a puppy off of a cliff.
> (assuming it was real)
> this isnt an american/non american thing, nor is it a soldier/non soldier thing.
> the guy could been working at dairy queen in australia, i dont think it would make me want to kick him in the head any less.


My point is to the people saying "its just a dog" or "imagine what those pooooor soldiers have to deal with"
[/quote]
i know, i didnt mean you, i meant everyone who is saying this is an "american soldier" thing.
saying its just a dog is retarted, just as much as giving anyone a pass to kill something because of the stress level in their life.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is a vid of the cows being tortured: 




Oiiii... worse... I cant even watch the whole video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHvdQiVTyo4...feature=related


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Here is a vid of the cows being tortured:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a whole other thread. Slaughtering of animals has gotten down right nasty. Not only the way they do it, but the way the meat is handled.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> couldnt find any, but they did make this one though.


ok this is now the worst vid on this thread lol i dont think i would have willingly shown ANYONE this lol


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Random stray dogs are caught and killed EVERY DAY in this country. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? They are killed 'humanly' well according to everyones arguements its unfair because they are not given a chance to fight back. Lets go kill EVERY one of the dog catchers and people that kill animals in this or ANY country.

I'm not saying that wasnt incredibly messed up, and i'm not saying he doesnt deserve some form of punishment, BUT ITS A FREAKING DOG. People are SO overly sensitive! Part of the pussification of American citizens.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Random stray dogs are caught and killed EVERY DAY in this country. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? They are killed 'humanly' well according to everyones arguements its unfair because they are not given a chance to fight back. Lets go kill EVERY one of the dog catchers and people that kill animals in this or ANY country.
> 
> I'm not saying that wasnt incredibly messed up, and i'm not saying he doesnt deserve some form of punishment, BUT ITS A FREAKING DOG. People are SO overly sensitive! Part of the pussification of American citizens.


you're such a badass, i mean what kind of big floppy vaginas are we for showing compassion for a helpless puppy. Most pounds and shelters won't euthanize healthy puppies because they're easy to adopt out.

You're totally missing the point anyway, it's not the fact that he killed a puppy. Yeah one puppy big deal right? but what kind of sick f*ck gets pleasure out of that? he's fucked up, that's the point.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Random stray dogs are caught and killed EVERY DAY in this country. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? They are killed 'humanly' well according to everyones arguements its unfair because they are not given a chance to fight back. Lets go kill EVERY one of the dog catchers and people that kill animals in this or ANY country.
> 
> I'm not saying that wasnt incredibly messed up, and i'm not saying he doesnt deserve some form of punishment, BUT ITS A FREAKING DOG. People are SO overly sensitive! Part of the pussification of American citizens.


The fact "its only a stray dog" isnt the point
Yeah its only a stray, its a useless flea infested mangy mutt...but i couldnt bring myself to do it any harm, if i found that dog id want to give it a bath and a good meal, im not really a huge animal lover either!
The fact there is someone out there who would get pleasure in hurting/killing it is a major worry..the fact someone thought it would be a good idea to give him a job where he walks about with a loaded gun is an even bigger worry!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> Random stray dogs are caught and killed EVERY DAY in this country. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? They are killed 'humanly' well according to everyones arguements its unfair because they are not given a chance to fight back. Lets go kill EVERY one of the dog catchers and people that kill animals in this or ANY country.
> 
> I'm not saying that wasnt incredibly messed up, and i'm not saying he doesnt deserve some form of punishment, BUT ITS A FREAKING DOG. People are SO overly sensitive! Part of the pussification of American citizens.


The fact "its only a stray dog" isnt the point
*Yeah its only a stray, its a useless flea infested mangy mutt...but i couldnt bring myself to do it any harm, if i found that dog id want to give it a bath and a good meal, im not really a huge animal lover either!*
The fact there is someone out there who would get pleasure in hurting/killing it is a major worry..the fact someone thought it would be a good idea to give him a job where he walks about with a loaded gun is an even bigger worry!
[/quote]
i agree 100%

im just ashamed that this was an american soldier because it just adds fuel to the fire, and detracts from the fact that this was a horrible act by a person and makes it a horrible act by an american.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Random stray dogs are caught and killed EVERY DAY in this country. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? They are killed 'humanly' well according to everyones arguements its unfair because they are not given a chance to fight back. Lets go kill EVERY one of the dog catchers and people that kill animals in this or ANY country.
> 
> I'm not saying that wasnt incredibly messed up, and i'm not saying he doesnt deserve some form of punishment, BUT ITS A FREAKING DOG. People are SO overly sensitive! Part of the pussification of American citizens.


The fact "its only a stray dog" isnt the point
Yeah its only a stray, its a useless flea infested mangy mutt...but i couldnt bring myself to do it any harm, if i found that dog id want to give it a bath and a good meal, im not really a huge animal lover either!
The fact there is someone out there who would get pleasure in hurting/killing it is a major worry..the fact someone thought it would be a good idea to give him a job where he walks about with a loaded gun is an even bigger worry!
[/quote]

nope, the ultimate worry is he's gonna come back and be one of those gun toting right wingers, not necessarily a republican (because he's not smart enough to form his own opinion), but staunchly anti-liberal, and he'll spout off all the same sh*t that he hears from his instructers (limbaugh, hannity), and ultimately, he'll molest children and be caught on "to catch a predator", or he'll go to his place of work 10 years down the road and kill 8 people and wound 5 in a mass disgruntled shooting. 20 years into his prison sentance he'll come out to the probate hearing with the whole "now i've found god, im at peace," blah blah blah, and he'll be a bible basher until his ultimate demise in the lethal injection seat, because lord knows he was dumb enough to kill 8 people in a red state, and get the death penalty (the ultimate form of political entertainment). that's just my call though.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of these people should join Westboro Baptist Church


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


How old are you??? The point is the person is wearing an American uniform who represents the US, and in turn "a US soldier" killed a puppy for fun, which is inhumane and absolutely wrong. Stray dogs get killed everyday so you might as well kill them for fun huh? Well people die everyday so are you gonna go out and shoot people for fun too? Michael Vick will get beat the f*ck up if he's ever by himself in public, catch my drift? Let me come over and dump bleach in your fish tank, it should be fun watching all your innocent fishes die in vain then laugh about it.









Anyway, here's the big man's profile...his address & phone number is already all over the net so here's one more

http://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=3042738902

David Mortari
24419 Florence Acres Rd
Monroe, WA 98272-9662
(360) 794-7191

At this point I really don't care if this person died or not, we don't need such human beings in our society.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

> I forwarded your Video to the PA office in Fort Lewis WA. As a retired USAF, I find that you are a discrace to the Uniform and I wish you the worst for making such a video without regards to the UCMJ or public outcry. Your base commander will have a copy soon. If you have to kill a dog, you shoot it. I know Iraq base protocol. You don't make a joke of it and throw it off a f*cking cliff. You don't belong in my military you sonuvabitch.
> 
> Michael Schade
> USAF Retired


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Devon, I really enjoyed how everyone in the crowd went "oh f*ck RUN!" then you see the troops chasing after them. That is hilarious.

And a rock could kill someone.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Id tell that guy to bite the curb and do a little head stomping! American soldier or not, hes a worthless pos. im sure Alaja Myfarki Juhnfuk will take care of him someday...lets hope.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Glad that people value the life of a dog more than the life of a human (innocent or not).

Hope you arent the same ones touting pro-life, anti-abortion stuff as well.

What he did was a terrible terrible terrible thing to do. He brought disgrace to himself and his country. He deserves to be kicked out of the military, and possibly even a huge fine or time in jail. But death? seriously people??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

His act was disgusting, inhumane and wrong. Suggesting that you want him to die for it, however, is overkill and needlessly devalues his life. I don't think those sentiments make you worse than him, but if you acted on them, it sure would...

Now as for it being just a dog, so this act is okay, that would be very wrong as well and to say that he is on the same level as dogcatchers and those who euthanize dogs is lunacy at best.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WOW-

I'm just suprised by some of the responses here.....Truelly not what I expected from a few of you guys...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

You guys... he did it... FOR AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

confused said:


> You guys... he did it... FOR AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!


If that's the case, he would, at the very least, need a long series of psychiatric evals, because that puppy sure wasn't putting America at risk.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> got a video of that devon..?







The goof commentating makes me embarrased to be a brit lol
[/quote]
I like how towards the end he kicks the kid in the balls. haha


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Its the fact that America makes our soldiers out to be "god" because they are over there protecting our country, when in reality there are some of the assclowns like this guy over there shooting helpless animals.... If it is ok for this guy to do it then they should drop all of the charges against michael vick. Why should one american get to do something that another shouldnt? oh wait hes in the military hes god..

I know two guys in the military who both went out drinking, on the way home they both ran into a car killing like 4 or 5 people (at two different times) one of them was an officer and the other was just an enlisted....the enlisted had jail time coming the officer got off scott free...funny how america works..


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

At NO point am i saying what this soldier did was 'ok'. I whole heartedly agree he should be punished, and severly. But DEATH? Incredibly crazy to even suggest that.

And your little story is cute, but lacks any real details for me to even say anything about. (Meaning it was probably made up)


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd like to see the vid of him getting beheaded. Thatd be a funny one to watch.








Making camel spiders fight is one thing. Throwing a puppy off a cliff is completely fucked. With his info posted everywhere im sure someone out there is crazy enough to do somthing. FOR AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

VV


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^something about posting his sister and familys info just doesnt seem right.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nick G said:


> ^^something about posting his sister and familys info just doesnt seem right.


no sh*t!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah, he should expect some visits.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nick G said:


> ^^something about posting his sister and familys info just doesnt seem right.


Yes, what do they have to do with anything?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats what im sayin, giving out the guys address is one thing
his families address, not so much.
they didnt do anything wrong.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> ^^something about posting his sister and familys info just doesnt seem right.


Yes, what do they have to do with anything?
[/quote]
dunno, mom didn't kick the sh*t out of her boy enough when he was growing up. but that's not a drive-by worth offense


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Those were just myspace links. Its not like we don't already have all of their info.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah giving the guys info out is a little bogus... its obvious that hes not home so what good does it do to post his address?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

confused said:


> I'd like to see the vid of him getting beheaded. Thatd be a funny one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking as a relatively sane person, GET HELP.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pretty messed up but some of you are taking it to the extreme


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.


I would never wish death upon anybody unless they have absolutely deserved it. Alot of people who have replied are just typing whats on their mind within a few seconds after watching the video. Sure they wouldn't wish it upon anybody if it actually happend. For this guy he needs to be set in his place. Maybe lay some hefty Charge on him? Heck, have him pay $60,000 to the SPCA and maybe a year or two in jail. He would regret what he had done then.

But again he is a ''American Solider'' and we all know the U.S Government will let it slide through their fingers like a lot of other things unless a news crew is on their ass about it.



maddyfish said:


> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/43462/9fb1...ooit_puppy.html
> 
> Just because they are not on American soil they think they can do what ever the f*ck they want.
> 
> Honestly this is the sh*t that gets my blood Bubbling. I really hope this guy gets caught and gets his ass kicked.


Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.
[/quote]

Please don't use this to further your anti-american sentiment. There are cruel people everywhere, including canada.

Anti American? i have loads of American friends but I guess my problems with America can come off that way to certain people. Especially those who have 'support our troops' stickers on everything from condoms to the bumpers of their car and go out beating Indians with Turbans because they think their all terrorists. I hear Americans saying they are ashamed to live where they are at times because of things such as that video. America has power you and I both know it, yet the government uses it the wrong way. Which is why Russia, Japan, Germany and soon to be Canada and all of Europe saying 'Sorry, we don't want to sign an agreement with you'

Anyway yah I'm shocked this has 100+ posts in it Crazyness! I noticed this video is all over the net now.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what ya want them to have sh*t on our troops????????????


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICEE said:


> what ya want them to have sh*t on our troops????????????


Thats only if your doing anal sex.

haha.

I don't care for those stickers. People support what they want to support No harm in that.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd like to see the vid of him getting beheaded. Thatd be a funny one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking as a relatively sane person, GET HELP.
[/quote]
Get help? 
Thinking the world would be a better place without a complete jackoff like him makes me insane? I don't understand...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

google this guy's name david mortari- this dude is a self created internet villain


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

am i the only one who lol'ed at that video?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sKuz said:


> its still unprofessional for a grown man to grab a child much smaller and weaker than himself and beat the sh*t out of him. Just because some britts got all butt hurt from a couple of rocks being thrown, does not give them the right to do that. would that be acceptable in the civilian streets of brittain? i would hope not.
> 
> Our guys were wrong to do that to the dog as well. very wrong. unprofessional. dispicable. but you cant say there is such thing as the perfect military, where everyone is all about integrity and doing the right thing. no army exists......well maybe norweigans...they are pretty squared away


ive seen that video of the brits slapping the kids around. in no way would i call it "beating the sh*t out of" the kids. they got slapped around a bit. put it this way, if those kids did that in Gaza the Israelis would have shot them. the brits just taught them a lesson, probably about the same severity that their moms or dads beat them when they go home at night. the worst part about the movie was the idiot commentating on it.

the kids were throwing rocks at soldiers in a warzone. it doesnt get stupider than that.

in the other video the dog was doing what? being a dog. so it gets killed.

no comparison.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nick G said:


> i think we are getting off track with this.
> i think everyone is mad because a guy threw a puppy off of a cliff.
> (assuming it was real)
> this isnt an american/non american thing, *nor is it a soldier/non soldier thing*.
> the guy could been working at dairy queen in australia, i dont think it would make me want to kick him in the head any less.


I would 100% disagree with you on that. It is very much centred around being a soldier.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I hope he gets killed.


You should get thrown off a cliff.

That was probably the shittiest thing I have ever seen a military member do and that's saying a lot, but to wish death upon the guy is a bit ridiculous.
[/quote]

Why? Because he's in the military? Or because someone who commits a violent act of animal cruelty should not be punished in a severe way?
[/quote]

meanwhile theres videos hosted here of rats and mice being dumped into a tank of water with piranha eaten alive and everyone saying "kewl" in the comments. obviously its because puppies are cute.

save the debate of live feedings btw, im not looking to argue. im making my point. if you toss a mamal in a tank of water thats cruel enough (its not nature taking its place, its you doing it btw), and with the intent of seeing it eaten alive is even worse. theres copius amounts of prepared dead foods to feed them. so with that in mind, would you lol or be angered over, say, a rat being tossed down a cliff? "its a rat, not a puppy!" "and YES, why the hell do you need to abuse and kill innocent animals for nothing?!" gotcha misc. responder. but hear me out. think real hard. go down a list in your head of animals that wouldnt tug on your heart strings if they were tossed over a cliff or stomped on the ground like a bug. if theres one, obviously the only reason this video disturbs you is because you happen to love dogs/dogs are cute. 
thats all. nothin but love. btw, i think the video WAS messed up. but im not about one to protest the slaughter of dolphins while i mow down a double quarter pounder with cheese. an animal is an animal is an animal.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Yeah. God forbid that the civilian population wishes some level of decorum from their armed forces and don't ignorantly get pulled along on apologist bandwagons like the one you appear to be riding.

The fact is that it is the responsibility of the citizens of a country to question and keep their militaries in line.

First you're apologizing for what he does to a dog. Then you're apologizing for what he does to a person. Where does it end? Oh, but it's not his fault that he enlisted in a volunteer army that let him in despite his obviously psychotic tendencies. Oh no no no. Blame the people of the country he is occupying - along with his fellow country men - for subjecting that poor soldier to such horrible things. Yes. Please. Continue to blame the Iraqis.

OH! I know why he did it! There must've been WMD in that puppy and he was just neutralizing the threat. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of these people should join Westboro Baptist Church
[/quote]

i guess so. damn, us animal lovers are bad baaaad people.

it seems that only those who have fought in iraq can form an opinion on killing helpless animals.

it's one thing if it is an old, decrepit, mange infested dieing dog. but this was a puppy. in WW2 soldiers would grab a puppy like that and bring it with them (seen many examples of this), but since this guy is also in the military it makes it ok to kill it? i guess that since the guy was trained to kill (even though im sure the only casualty he has inflicted over there is a canine) it makes it ok to take out his frustration/f*cked up entertainment on an animal that would still be alive and healthy if he hadnt decided to try and make it fly.

"hyuck...hey billy joe jim bob...i'ze gun make dis here dawg flyyyy."

i support all soldiers fighting for their countries around the world, but im not going to support some asshole just because he is a soldier. IMO he lost all right to respect when he acted like such a fool.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of these people should join Westboro Baptist Church
[/quote]

i guess so. damn, us animal lovers are bad baaaad people.

it seems that only those who have fought in iraq can form an opinion on killing helpless animals.
*
it's one thing if it is an old, decrepit, mange infested dieing dog. but this was a puppy. in WW2 soldiers would grab a puppy like that and bring it with them (seen many examples of this)*, but since this guy is also in the military it makes it ok to kill it? i guess that since the guy was trained to kill (even though im sure the only casualty he has inflicted over there is a canine) it makes it ok to take out his frustration/f*cked up entertainment on an animal that would still be alive and healthy if he hadnt decided to try and make it fly.

"hyuck...hey billy joe jim bob...i'ze gun make dis here dawg flyyyy."

i support all soldiers fighting for their countries around the world, but im not going to support some asshole just because he is a soldier. IMO he lost all right to respect when he acted like such a fool.
[/quote]

yes ive seen documentation of this too (not including saving private ryan), as ive also seen documentation of killing animals in WW2. just as ive seen documentation of soliders adopting dogs in iraq as well as this video we've all seen. its not black and white. and its pretty lame to compare how everyone in WW2 adopted and everyone in the iraq war kills. obviously i think we can agree there are exceptions to the posted video. 
btw, speaking of WW2, i havent heard anywhere near this much passion and outrage about trying to understand the killing of millions of jews (to name one group of victims). but a puppy in iraq? oh sh*t, time to start busting heads! 
how about the beheadings in iraq? the public slaying and stoning of civilians, teenage women being gang raped? how about that? not as cute as a puppy i guess. dont preach about poor puppies when you dont even touch base on hundreds of thousands of poor PEOPLE. it just sounds...well...silly.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> i support all soldiers fighting for their countries around the world, but im not going to support some asshole just because he is a soldier. IMO he lost all right to respect when he acted like such a fool.


could have not said it better! well change fool to something more like [email protected] lil soilder boy bitch made puzzy. lol...

I could care a less if you work at Walmart for a living or at war. You as a person made that decision and knowone else. A hero to me, nah no thanks... Maybe to a soilder who went into a burning Humvee and pulled out another from dying. We have a lot of returning soliders that come back and act like tuff guys at the bars and towns, sh1t even at the paintball feilds. They think they are immortal and that we should look up to them, fuk that! These tuff guys aint so tuff without a gun and get smacked the hell up.

And to you that say well they are protecting your fat ass so u can sit and type this and cruise the internet and so on, sorry but I would not want the chump change they offer to join.

On a side note, I support people who act like people and respect everyone who deserves it war or not. This dude is just one of the few that dont earn it....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of these people should join Westboro Baptist Church
[/quote]

i guess so. damn, us animal lovers are bad baaaad people.

it seems that only those who have fought in iraq can form an opinion on killing helpless animals.
*
it's one thing if it is an old, decrepit, mange infested dieing dog. but this was a puppy. in WW2 soldiers would grab a puppy like that and bring it with them (seen many examples of this)*, but since this guy is also in the military it makes it ok to kill it? i guess that since the guy was trained to kill (even though im sure the only casualty he has inflicted over there is a canine) it makes it ok to take out his frustration/f*cked up entertainment on an animal that would still be alive and healthy if he hadnt decided to try and make it fly.

"hyuck...hey billy joe jim bob...i'ze gun make dis here dawg flyyyy."

i support all soldiers fighting for their countries around the world, but im not going to support some asshole just because he is a soldier. IMO he lost all right to respect when he acted like such a fool.
[/quote]

yes ive seen documentation of this too (not including saving private ryan), as ive also seen documentation of killing animals in WW2. just as ive seen documentation of soliders adopting dogs in iraq as well as this video we've all seen. its not black and white. and its pretty lame to compare how everyone in WW2 adopted and everyone in the iraq war kills. obviously i think we can agree there are exceptions to the posted video. 
btw, speaking of WW2, i havent heard anywhere near this much passion and outrage about trying to understand the killing of millions of jews (to name one group of victims). but a puppy in iraq? oh sh*t, time to start busting heads! 
how about the beheadings in iraq? the public slaying and stoning of civilians, teenage women being gang raped? how about that? not as cute as a puppy i guess. dont preach about poor puppies when you dont even touch base on hundreds of thousands of poor PEOPLE. it just sounds...well...silly.
[/quote]

Diversion tactics. Cool. I'll roll with it.

What we're focusing on here is the senseless killing of a defenseless animal at the hands of an unapologetic American soldier abroad in a foreign country that his own country is currently occupying. It is, for the lack of a better term, a little case study of sorts. If you want, I'm sure we could dredge up examples of everything else you cited. But just like any narrative, this story can't include everything.

Tell me - why should I think of the Jewish holocaust and the evils of the Nazi regime in Germany when I see a puppy being thrown off a cliff by an American soldier in Iraq? It's a little far fetched. Otherwise, your comments seem directly aimed at Puff who brought up the World War 2 examples. But even then. Why should he go from a discussion on dog killing/adoption to the senseless genocide of millions of individuals. I'm not saying it's not an important thing to talk about. But. I don't get the logic you're following here.

Likewise, to turn it back on you, why the Jewish holocaust? Why didn't you talk about the death of 800,000 Rewandans? Or how about the current genocide going on in Darfur? Is it a cultural or race thing? We think about white Europeans before black Africans? Am I now just leveling extremely biased accusations with no real connection to the substance of the discussion at hand? See where this is going yet?

Before accusing others of leaving things out maybe you should turn that microscope back on yourself and see what you're forgetting to look at.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

confused said:


> I'd like to see the vid of him getting beheaded. Thatd be a funny one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking as a relatively sane person, GET HELP.
[/quote]
Get help? 
Thinking the world would be a better place without a complete jackoff like him makes me insane? I don't understand...
[/quote]

Of course you don't. The way you presented it was completely called-for and was verily the writing of the most sane person on this board.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

OMGZ IM INSANEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

confused said:


> OMGZ IM INSANEEEEEEEEEEE


You're truly helping your case here. No seriously You are.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

the animal rights people will get ahold of this and make sure he gets punished or you know they'll probably even put it on the news..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Likewise, to turn it back on you, why the Jewish holocaust? Why didn't you talk about the death of 800,000 Rewandans? Or how about the current genocide going on in Darfur? Is it a cultural or race thing?* We think about white Europeans before black Africans?* Am I now just leveling extremely biased accusations with no real connection to the substance of the discussion at hand? See where this is going yet?
> 
> Before accusing others of leaving things out maybe you should turn that microscope back on yourself and see what you're forgetting to look at.


apparently not. we think puppies before humans. why the racial distinction? the previous post was pertaining to WW2, and was an innacurate at best post. and all your examples from rawanda to darfur are extremely valid. and thats my point. 
i understand this topic specifically refrences this one video and thus, this is what we're here to talk about. but without derailing im trying to compare the passion and emotion tied into this dog as opposoe to any recent topic ive seen about anything else. i can honestly say with confidence if i started a rawanda forum it would get a few hits and a bunch of passer by's wondering what rewanda is. 
im comparing everyones undying tunnel visioned love for an animal to our politically charged and biast minds to eachother. ..and again, dont throw that white europeans before black africans stuff this way. that is such an ass assumption from my one post and just reaks of some white guilt shame on you crap and i dont play that game.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


oh jesus. whatever. misc. donate your money here nation #443,234. better?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of these people should join Westboro Baptist Church
[/quote]

i guess so. damn, us animal lovers are bad baaaad people.

it seems that only those who have fought in iraq can form an opinion on killing helpless animals.
*
it's one thing if it is an old, decrepit, mange infested dieing dog. but this was a puppy. in WW2 soldiers would grab a puppy like that and bring it with them (seen many examples of this)*, but since this guy is also in the military it makes it ok to kill it? i guess that since the guy was trained to kill (even though im sure the only casualty he has inflicted over there is a canine) it makes it ok to take out his frustration/f*cked up entertainment on an animal that would still be alive and healthy if he hadnt decided to try and make it fly.

"hyuck...hey billy joe jim bob...i'ze gun make dis here dawg flyyyy."

i support all soldiers fighting for their countries around the world, but im not going to support some asshole just because he is a soldier. IMO he lost all right to respect when he acted like such a fool.
[/quote]

yes ive seen documentation of this too (not including saving private ryan), as ive also seen documentation of killing animals in WW2. just as ive seen documentation of soliders adopting dogs in iraq as well as this video we've all seen. its not black and white. and its pretty lame to compare how everyone in WW2 adopted and everyone in the iraq war kills. obviously i think we can agree there are exceptions to the posted video. 
btw, speaking of WW2, i havent heard anywhere near this much passion and outrage about trying to understand the killing of millions of jews (to name one group of victims). but a puppy in iraq? oh sh*t, time to start busting heads! 
how about the beheadings in iraq? the public slaying and stoning of civilians, teenage women being gang raped? how about that? not as cute as a puppy i guess. dont preach about poor puppies when you dont even touch base on hundreds of thousands of poor PEOPLE. it just sounds...well...silly.
[/quote]

i think the fact that the holocaust happened 60+ YEARS AGO has something to do with why people arent still ranting. those who experienced it are now eldery or passed on, and our generation has no clue as to just how bad it was.

the iraq was is happening now, and our generation are experiencing it. THAT is why people get pissed off at this sh*t. that soldier who killed the wounded haji in the mosque, HUGE outrage. a video of a guy killing another haji that had been hit and was crawling along the ground, HUGE outrage again. the beheadings, big news yet again.

now, if the holocaust started over again right now, obviously it would be big news, yet again. but how can you say people dont care or arent angry about the holocaust, when every kid who goes to school is forced to look at pictures and learn of the Jew's suffering.

as Mettle said, take Rwanda for example. nearly 1 million people were killed basically over tribal indifferences. While that happened many people didnt even shed a tear or get concerned, because it didnt directly affect them. sure the UN Peacekeepers were there, but it didnt get as much media scrutiny as the Iraq or Afghanistan war.

if you're going to use events that happened over half a century ago as fodder, then why dont we start talking about the first European settlers destroying the Native Americans culture with smallpox and booze, or do you not want to talk about that because it happened too long ago?

on a whole different tangent, id like to see that soldier douchebag try to get my dog over a cliff. try picking on an animal your own size you p*ssy. i guess fighting Al Quaeda in Iraq is too hard for him to deal with, so he resorts to abusing small animals. when he gets home i assume his next victim will be a woman or child.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

THEY TUK MAH JAWB!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

M0RpH said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


oh jesus. whatever. misc. donate your money here nation #443,234. better?
[/quote]

Actually, it was bumped to 443,235 last week with the addition of Kosovo to the list.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mettle said:


> i think we are getting off track with this.
> i think everyone is mad because a guy threw a puppy off of a cliff.
> (assuming it was real)
> this isnt an american/non american thing, *nor is it a soldier/non soldier thing*.
> the guy could been working at dairy queen in australia, i dont think it would make me want to kick him in the head any less.


I would 100% disagree with you on that. It is very much centred around being a soldier.
[/quote]
would it make you any less mad if your neighbor was the one doing this (assuming your neighbor isnt a soldier)?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> Likewise, to turn it back on you, why the Jewish holocaust? Why didn't you talk about the death of 800,000 Rewandans? Or how about the current genocide going on in Darfur? Is it a cultural or race thing?* We think about white Europeans before black Africans?* Am I now just leveling extremely biased accusations with no real connection to the substance of the discussion at hand? See where this is going yet?
> 
> Before accusing others of leaving things out maybe you should turn that microscope back on yourself and see what you're forgetting to look at.


apparently not. we think puppies before humans. why the racial distinction? the previous post was pertaining to WW2, and was an innacurate at best post. and all your examples from rawanda to darfur are extremely valid. and thats my point. 
i understand this topic specifically refrences this one video and thus, this is what we're here to talk about. but without derailing im trying to compare the passion and emotion tied into this dog as opposoe to any recent topic ive seen about anything else. i can honestly say with confidence if i started a rawanda forum it would get a few hits and a bunch of passer by's wondering what rewanda is. 
im comparing everyones undying tunnel visioned love for an animal to our politically charged and biast minds to eachother. ..and again, dont throw that white europeans before black africans stuff this way. that is such an ass assumption from my one post and just reaks of some white guilt shame on you crap and i dont play that game.
[/quote]

Well, you're obviously trying to play some type of game.









I get where you're coming from, to be honest. And it is a bit irksome that people profess such levels of care for a puppy yet don't seem to care in the least about actual Iraqi civilian casualties. It's probably tied to notions of innocence. A puppy, a cute little fluffy dog, holds a special symbolic place in Western culture. It is one of the stark cahracterizations of playfulness, innocence, etc. On the other side, racialized others - like Iraqis, Rewandans, and so forth - represent some type of deserving subject in many ways. So yes, I get that there _are_ other things to be talking about. But in a way, people's general outrage here does make sense due to the fact that this American soldier was able to commit such a senseless act against this symbol of innocence and so-many-things-good. (And also why some of the same people are uncaring of seeing the death of, say, a rodent at the hands of piranhas.)

As for bringing up Rewanda or Darfur - it makes as much sense as you bringing up the holocaust. Simple linkages. WW2 - Holocaust - genocide - other genocides. It's not brain surgery.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok im abstaining from posting further. i seem to have a bad habit of off tracking topics. i tried to make a point but have landed on some other wave length. i will let you guys get back to your discussion go back to my corner.

and FOR THE RECORD. i do believe this video was in no way shape or form okay. i stated i lol'ed before, because thats the truth. but honestly, i just dont have the bleeding heart many of you others do. does that make me lesser human? i would never be comfortable with an act like this being committed and certainly never commit such a horrific act myself.

i think one thing we can ALL agree on here is we are all animal lover. hense, a piranha forum. but i also think as humans we are so charged up with anylizing (sp?) and deconstructing events and situations.

mettle, you bring up a very good point, and judging by my last post which is too late to edit, obviously my maturity is...limited at best. however, perhaps what i think makes more sense then it comes across as i attempt to type it.

my base point was and is, comparing outrage of animal abuse to human abuse. i dont think thats debatable that we all have bias in some way shape or form to this and that. but what is certain, is the killing of something for the sake of killing it...is wrong and only wrong.

thats all. please dont open up a can of worms on me. now ill take a seat on the sidelines...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


*Insert random comment from dissenter who has nothing more clever to add than a critique of spelling.*

That's a positive contribution.

I expect more.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mettle- i dont think it's that ppl dont feel sympathy for the iraqi civilians. i know i feel horrible everytime i see a destitute (not prostitute) kid wandering the streets of a warzone, or ppl fighting for food supplies. it's horrible. but the fact of the matter is that this whole puppy situation doesnt involve iraqi civilians, but an iraqi puppy.

i think that if it was an iraqi child being tossed off a cliff there would be even more outrage, while the usual yokels would be saying "whoa...you see that??? that Eye-rackee just went for a ride!hahahahaha"

at the same time, if it was an iraqi kid being tossed off a cliff, and people WERENT crazily upset about it, then for sure there would be cause for alarm.

IMO a lot of the sympathy for the iraqi civilians has dwindled since the start of the war. people can only feel upset for so long about one thing. after a while they become desensitized to it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> ok im abstaining from posting further. i seem to have a bad habit of off tracking topics. i tried to make a point but have landed on some other wave length. i will let you guys get back to your discussion go back to my corner.
> 
> and FOR THE RECORD. i do believe this video was in no way shape or form okay. i stated i lol'ed before, because thats the truth. but honestly, i just dont have the bleeding heart many of you others do. does that make me lesser human? i would never be comfortable with an act like this being committed and certainly never commit such a horrific act myself.


I think the fact that you laughed at it does, to a certain extent, show your internal legitimization of the act.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> mettle- i dont think it's that ppl dont feel sympathy for the iraqi civilians. i know i feel horrible everytime i see a destitute (not prostitute) kid wandering the streets of a warzone, or ppl fighting for food supplies. it's horrible. but the fact of the matter is that this whole puppy situation doesnt involve iraqi civilians, but an iraqi puppy.
> 
> i think that if it was an iraqi child being tossed off a cliff there would be even more outrage, while the usual yokels would be saying "*whoa...you see that??? that Eye-rackee just went for a ride!hahahahaha"
> 
> *liveleak is the perfect place to see those idiots.lol


you just made me laugh out loud lol

good point btw


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


I stopped reading at this post cause it is the only one that matters.

I think its really FUCKED up when people say they want to kill a HUMAN BEING for harming an ANIMAL. Just odd to me. Yes if the harm is cruel some punishment should occur...but wishing the death upon said person is WORSE in my book then the harm of the animal.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


*Insert random comment from dissenter who has nothing more clever to add than a critique of spelling.*

That's a positive contribution.

I expect more.








[/quote]
Its just childawg trying too hard to look clever again!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> ok im abstaining from posting further. i seem to have a bad habit of off tracking topics. i tried to make a point but have landed on some other wave length. i will let you guys get back to your discussion go back to my corner.
> 
> and FOR THE RECORD. i do believe this video was in no way shape or form okay. i stated i lol'ed before, because thats the truth. but honestly, i just dont have the bleeding heart many of you others do. does that make me lesser human? i would never be comfortable with an act like this being committed and certainly never commit such a horrific act myself.


I think the fact that you laughed at it does, to a certain extent, show your internal legitimization of the act.
[/quote]

perhaps. but perhaps its also a video on my screen on not registering as reality that i can see and touch and my emotions tied into this video are limited at best. perhaps on the opposite side, the video showed an act horrible enough for me to enduce a humorous stand-point to avoid the predicable disturbance from honestly taking in the reality of what happened. perhaps i laughed because i chose to simply not care. 
would i have laughed had i been there in perrson? honestly? i would tell you if it was yes...and i can tell you the answer is no.

i have seen reactions of many people "watching" many horrible acts on tape, car accidents, worlds wildest police videos, beheadings even...and to a degree as a matter of mental coping we tend to default to a certain emotional distant reaction. a bi-standard view point instead of directly sympathyzing with the people/animals involved. the line between reality and your computer monitor is a thick one.

i do however admit this knowing full well it will bring no revelation to me in understanding my reaction to the video. a man who wont kill the fish he catches while fishing and who captures and releases spiders but who laughs without thinking and a puppy being tossed to its death isnt a hypocrite, but simply, isnt actually experiencing the act of abuse. this to me, in my mind, was a video. and thats why i distinguished my maturity level to this point as i chose to not acknowledge it as fact, but simply, entertainment.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> ok im abstaining from posting further. i seem to have a bad habit of off tracking topics. i tried to make a point but have landed on some other wave length. i will let you guys get back to your discussion go back to my corner.
> 
> and FOR THE RECORD. i do believe this video was in no way shape or form okay. i stated i lol'ed before, because thats the truth. but honestly, i just dont have the bleeding heart many of you others do. does that make me lesser human? i would never be comfortable with an act like this being committed and certainly never commit such a horrific act myself.


I think the fact that you laughed at it does, to a certain extent, show your internal legitimization of the act.
[/quote]

perhaps. but perhaps its also a video on my screen on not registering as reality that i can see and touch and my emotions tied into this video are limited at best. perhaps on the opposite side, the video showed an act horrible enough for me to enduce a humorous stand-point to avoid the predicable disturbance from honestly taking in the reality of what happened. perhaps i laughed because i chose to simply not care. 
would i have laughed had i been there in perrson? honestly? i would tell you if it was yes...and i can tell you the answer is no.

i have seen reactions of many people "watching" many horrible acts on tape, car accidents, worlds wildest police videos, beheadings even...and to a degree as a matter of mental coping we tend to default to a certain emotional distant reaction. a bi-standard view point instead of directly sympathyzing with the people/animals involved. the line between reality and your computer monitor is a thick one.

i do however admit this knowing full well it will bring no revelation to me in understanding my reaction to the video. a man who wont kill the fish he catches while fishing and who captures and releases spiders but who laughs without thinking and a puppy being tossed to its death isnt a hypocrite, but simply, isnt actually experiencing the act of abuse. this to me, in my mind, was a video. and thats why i distinguished my maturity level to this point as* i chose to not acknowledge it as fact, but simply, entertainment.*[/quote]

Does that disturb you in the least, though?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

M0RpH said:


> ok im abstaining from posting further. i seem to have a bad habit of off tracking topics. i tried to make a point but have landed on some other wave length. i will let you guys get back to your discussion go back to my corner.
> 
> and FOR THE RECORD. i do believe this video was in no way shape or form okay. i stated i lol'ed before, because thats the truth. but honestly, i just dont have the bleeding heart many of you others do. does that make me lesser human? i would never be comfortable with an act like this being committed and certainly never commit such a horrific act myself.


I think the fact that you laughed at it does, to a certain extent, show your internal legitimization of the act.
[/quote]

perhaps. but perhaps its also a video on my screen on not registering as reality that i can see and touch and my emotions tied into this video are limited at best. perhaps on the opposite side, the video showed an act horrible enough for me to enduce a humorous stand-point to avoid the predicable disturbance from honestly taking in the reality of what happened. perhaps i laughed because i chose to simply not care. 
would i have laughed had i been there in perrson? honestly? i would tell you if it was yes...and i can tell you the answer is no.

i have seen reactions of many people "watching" many horrible acts on tape, car accidents, worlds wildest police videos, beheadings even...and to a degree as a matter of mental coping we tend to default to a certain emotional distant reaction. a bi-standard view point instead of directly sympathyzing with the people/animals involved. the line between reality and your computer monitor is a thick one.

i do however admit this knowing full well it will bring no revelation to me in understanding my reaction to the video. a man who wont kill the fish he catches while fishing and who captures and releases spiders but who laughs without thinking and a puppy being tossed to its death isnt a hypocrite, but simply, isnt actually experiencing the act of abuse. this to me, in my mind, was a video. and thats why i distinguished my maturity level to this point as i chose to not acknowledge it as fact, but simply, entertainment.
[/quote]

thats deep man.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


*Insert random comment from dissenter who has nothing more clever to add than a critique of spelling.*

That's a positive contribution.

I expect more.








[/quote]
Its just childawg trying too hard to look clever again!
[/quote]

Hey, I don't have to try...LOL.

I'm not dissenting--just giving you sh*t. I find it disgusting that this man would do what he did to a puppy. I would find it a helluvalot worse if he threw an Iraqi child over a cliff or raped an Iraqi woman, et cetera, and I would find it worse if someone beheaded him. I find it disturbing that some people wish a gruesome death upon him and say that they'd enjoy watching it. I find it insane that so many of us find ourselves captivated by this individual story and yet gloss over Darfur, the Shiite/Sunni massacres in Iraq, Rwanda, Somalia, and about a couple dozen more disgusting conflicts. Maybe it's because we have such a deep spiritual connection with our animals and want to ignore the part of humanity where this sh*t can occur between people. We can't take it and just have to focus on something else, I guess...I don't know. I cannot believe that people are willing to do to each other the things that they can, but I guess I've personally gotten to the point where I'm jaded and can't pay attention any longer. That having been said, if it's on video and I see it, I'm disgusted as all f*cking hell at the disturbing images that I've seen, but please don't present me with those images. I don't need to be further saddened at the human condition and the evil which we're willing to inflict on one another.

Maybe it's because we've known over time what people can do to one another, but to treat companion animals humanely used to be sacrosanct. I'm not so sure it is anymore, but we still have outrage over these incidents...?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Mettle said:


> _ i chose to not acknowledge it as fact, but simply, entertainment.
> _
> Does that disturb you in the least, though?


disturb? in a certain aspect yes. but because i know full well that i would stop this act from happening if i were present, because i know right from wrong to my own standards it does not. as it was (a video) i chose not to invest too much emotion into what i was seeing because doing so would simply influence me negativly. hense, i chose to view it from the most distant point of view i could do so with. 
it only disturbs me that i would be a statistically predictable observer of a horrible act that does nothing. that protests not. that cares not. i would simply view it, think very little about it, and move on with my seemingly important days activities. 
in short, as a human, i am selfish to this degree in which i choose not to invest myself into a more deeply seeded participant in this subject. this is why i dubbed it as entertainment. i dont seek out these things for a laugh or to pass the time. however, as i stumbled across this post i did just that as it was presented to me. 
i know full well that this video is real, and the act commited was a disgrace. its inhuman...or perhaps, its exactly human. its what one might expect from a human. we are not so different from animals in many ways, but your point of the puppys innocense and aura of loving and kindness is what hits home. this dog had no bias, no political stance, no distinguish between good and evil and would have loved anyone just the same as anyone else.
THAT is where i am disturbed at the treatment of a puppy like this. but again, to go back; this is why i chose to keep at a safe distance from letting in what was on my screen. there [is] a feeling in my gut when i watch this that makes me feel a variety of emotions from anger to sadness and even hoplesness pertaining to my own race. but i realize its irrelevant in that it will do me no good to submit to my feelings. it will only distract me. consume me even. and as a self preserving animal myself, i chose not to disrupt my self comfort with this more than i have already.

the more i do talk about it however, the more i am thinking about it and the less and less my "lol'ed" post before makes sense. even i myself have let me down in my reaction. in retrospect, i feel that in the right situation in the right place and right time i might for this reason commit acts that i now deem horrible. thinking this way goes a long ways down and is pretty intimidating to have the courage to admit that i am not so unique. i am not some shinning beacon of hope for how more humans should be. i am blessed to be in a home on a computer discussing this rather than being in some atmosphere where my mind might not have the time to remember what the word morals mean. ..now like i said before, allow me to take a seat on the sidelines


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

soldiers get pretty fucked up over there. seeing your friends get blown up by roadside bombs could definately mess a guy up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

To help you guys get another look at soldiers and puppies in combat.... Here is what my platoon did to puppies in Afghanistan....

Bathed and gave this guy a home.



















A member of my company and the pup he took care of for months.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ good job dude.
i know that there is good things the soldiers do, it sucks that it gets overshadowed by the ones who take it upon themselves to act like that shlep in that video.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I wonder how many tours of combat duty he's been on and whether he would have done that when he was first enlisted?


So because he ENLISTED in a VOLUNTEER FORCE in a country with the largest and most powerful standing military in the world and was subsequently sent to fight in a far away land - for a long time - he is forgiven?
[/quote]

He shouldn't be forgiven but they should have periodic psych evaluations because many of them will have lasting mental problems when they come back home. I think him, the other guy in the video, and the camera man all knew what he was up to the minute they spotted the dog. I think the three of them are sociopaths that were all egging one another on to produce that kind of behaviour. The average soldier with mental scars won't be a sociopath but will have problems sleeping at night when they come home.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

From the outside looking in, I want to beat that dude down after watching that. It was really sensless and if a solider is that far out there pyscologically. He should be dishonorably discharged. Only a solider can really know the effects a war has on a person but that is really f'd up.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

This has alreadymade the news. He is in Kaneohe Marine base on Oahu, Hawaii. Their was a military spokesperson who gave an interview saying that they are investigating the video and if it is legitimate and the soldier is indeed the accused he will be punished and possibly discharged. The military is taking this serious as it is a bad representation of who they are and what they stand for as well as the fact that animal rights groups are already contacting them.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a nasty feeling this perfect war (neverending) is going to truly eff up our nation and many of its people. Its really too bad that this man did what he did but I think hes got some serious underlying control issues. When you control the lives of other beings you are in power. I bet he does not feel very safe and in control mentally/physically where he is at and these kind of actions help to calm his fears in a twisted kind of way. Its very sad and unfortunate to see this but I gotta feeling that this is an all too common reality where hes at.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Get over yourselves people. Yes it was fucked up, yes he deserves punishment, but its just a freaking dog.
> 
> Wishing death on an American Soldier, no matter what he has done, is an AWFUL thing to say. It is so easy for everyone here to sit on their high horses and whine and complain and bitch about the men that are over there protecting your fatasses. At least they had the conviction to be apart of something greater than themselves.
> 
> ...


so u think ur so patriotic now?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

shanker said:


> I wonder how many tours of combat duty he's been on and whether he would have done that when he was first enlisted?


So because he ENLISTED in a VOLUNTEER FORCE in a country with the largest and most powerful standing military in the world and was subsequently sent to fight in a far away land - for a long time - he is forgiven?
[/quote]

*He shouldn't be forgiven but they should have periodic psych evaluations because many of them will have lasting mental problems when they come back home. *I think him, the other guy in the video, and the camera man all knew what he was up to the minute they spotted the dog. I think the three of them are sociopaths that were all egging one another on to produce that kind of behaviour. The average soldier with mental scars won't be a sociopath but will have problems sleeping at night when they come home.
[/quote]
yeah i noticed (on a re-watching of the video that I cant exactly explain why i watched it again) that the look on the guy who threw its face is totally blank. Like, he flipped a cigarette, or threw a football. That puppy wasnt a living thing to him, it was an object. and that prospect is scary.
he just kinda throws his hands up in the end like "eh, whatever"

i have heard people who become mass murders start by nuking the cat when they are kids.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> To help you guys get another look at soldiers and puppies in combat.... Here is what my platoon did to puppies in Afghanistan....
> 
> Bathed and gave this guy a home.
> 
> ...


that must be hard though. you have a little buddy for a few months, then get sent home and have to leave it









with the guys in your platoon, when one guy who was looking after a dog left, did the other guys continue caring for the dog? or is it let go?

what are the higher up's opinion on soldiers keeping puppies and such on base?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Puff said:


> that must be hard though. you have a little buddy for a few months, then get sent home and have to leave it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some troops that have been successful of getting them updated on shots and bringing them home (*ahem* mainly officers).

When we left the country our platoon had two dogs and we passed them off to a female in a reserve MP unit who owned a kennel back home.

The higher's depend. Officers are ok, but our Command Sergeant Major who is a hard ass (3rd Chalk Leader in the MOG, black hawk down) had a piss poor attitude about it, he threatened our LT, but we kept them anyways. Besides that the only real problem we ran into was in Afghanistan when we switched bases the Chinook pilots argued with us for a half an hour about the little guy in the first pic if he was going to fly or not.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> that must be hard though. you have a little buddy for a few months, then get sent home and have to leave it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some troops that have been successful of getting them updated on shots and bringing them home (*ahem* mainly officers).

When we left the country our platoon had two dogs and we passed them off to a female in a reserve MP unit who owned a kennel back home.

The higher's depend. Officers are ok, but our Command Sergeant Major who is a hard ass (3rd Chalk Leader in the MOG, black hawk down) had a piss poor attitude about it, he threatened our LT, but we kept them anyways. Besides that the only real problem we ran into was in Afghanistan when we switched bases the Chinook pilots argued with us for a half an hour about the little guy in the first pic if he was going to fly or not.
[/quote]

that's awesome man (about taking them home/leaving them with a qualified person in country). it must really help with troop morale. i know that even after a 2 or 3 week trip away from my animals i miss them like hell. i couldnt imagine being in a f*ckin desert and not being able to play with or even just see my dogs.

screw the Sergeant Major...guy's probably never had a lovable pet before.

i assume you guys won the arguement with the chinook pilots?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


*Insert random comment from dissenter who has nothing more clever to add than a critique of spelling.*

That's a positive contribution.

I expect more.








[/quote]
Its just childawg trying too hard to look clever again!
[/quote]

Hey, I don't have to try...LOL.

I'm not dissenting--just giving you sh*t. I find it disgusting that this man would do what he did to a puppy. I would find it a helluvalot worse if he threw an Iraqi child over a cliff or raped an Iraqi woman, et cetera, and I would find it worse if someone beheaded him. I find it disturbing that some people wish a gruesome death upon him and say that they'd enjoy watching it. I find it insane that so many of us find ourselves captivated by this individual story and yet gloss over Darfur, the Shiite/Sunni massacres in Iraq, Rwanda, Somalia, and about a couple dozen more disgusting conflicts. Maybe it's because we have such a deep spiritual connection with our animals and want to ignore the part of humanity where this sh*t can occur between people. We can't take it and just have to focus on something else, I guess...I don't know. I cannot believe that people are willing to do to each other the things that they can, but I guess I've personally gotten to the point where I'm jaded and can't pay attention any longer. That having been said, if it's on video and I see it, I'm disgusted as all f*cking hell at the disturbing images that I've seen, but please don't present me with those images. I don't need to be further saddened at the human condition and the evil which we're willing to inflict on one another.

Maybe it's because we've known over time what people can do to one another, but to treat companion animals humanely used to be sacrosanct. I'm not so sure it is anymore, but we still have outrage over these incidents...?
[/quote]

I just wanna clear this up... I'm not saying dogs life>human life. im saying innocent>asshole.
That dog was innocent. The guy was an asshole. I'd rather see an asshole die than an innocent dog or human being.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

confused said:


> I'd wonder what Rewanda or Rawanda is...I'd know what Rwanda is...


*Insert random comment from dissenter who has nothing more clever to add than a critique of spelling.*

That's a positive contribution.

I expect more.








[/quote]
Its just childawg trying too hard to look clever again!
[/quote]

Hey, I don't have to try...LOL.

I'm not dissenting--just giving you sh*t. I find it disgusting that this man would do what he did to a puppy. I would find it a helluvalot worse if he threw an Iraqi child over a cliff or raped an Iraqi woman, et cetera, and I would find it worse if someone beheaded him. I find it disturbing that some people wish a gruesome death upon him and say that they'd enjoy watching it. I find it insane that so many of us find ourselves captivated by this individual story and yet gloss over Darfur, the Shiite/Sunni massacres in Iraq, Rwanda, Somalia, and about a couple dozen more disgusting conflicts. Maybe it's because we have such a deep spiritual connection with our animals and want to ignore the part of humanity where this sh*t can occur between people. We can't take it and just have to focus on something else, I guess...I don't know. I cannot believe that people are willing to do to each other the things that they can, but I guess I've personally gotten to the point where I'm jaded and can't pay attention any longer. That having been said, if it's on video and I see it, I'm disgusted as all f*cking hell at the disturbing images that I've seen, but please don't present me with those images. I don't need to be further saddened at the human condition and the evil which we're willing to inflict on one another.

Maybe it's because we've known over time what people can do to one another, but to treat companion animals humanely used to be sacrosanct. I'm not so sure it is anymore, but we still have outrage over these incidents...?
[/quote]

I just wanna clear this up... I'm not saying dogs life>human life. im saying innocent>asshole.
That dog was innocent. The guy was an asshole. I'd rather see an asshole die than an innocent dog or human being.
[/quote]

Oh absolutely!

I'd have thrown that fuckin' soldier over the cliff in a heartbeat.
Thing is... I really would have too.
Anybody that really knows me knows I would have too.
I was an American Soldier too, and nobody in my company would have done anything like that... that's pure bullshit!

Piece of sh*t should get the same treatment he gave that poor little innocent puppy.
Goddamn-cocksuckin'-motherfuckin'-piece-ofshit!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Knucklehead that he is, he doesn't deserve to die. I'd give him roughly the same sentence Michael Vick got, at the worst.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Knucklehead that he is, he doesn't deserve to die. I'd give him roughly the same sentence Michael Vick got, at the worst.


and a kick to the junk with a combat boot. followed by being thrown off the same cliff with a less than stable bungee cord.

some guy: "no man, i swear...it's safe."

douchebag animal abusing soldier: "geronimoooooooooo" *snap*

some guy: "ooooh...you meant safe for you!!! MY BAD!!"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

9 pages...well,i guess your points have been made..sad situation..but what is done is done...karma a bitch..the ramble has been officially ended..thanks for all your point of view...


----------

